# 2003 altima starter problem



## petea1316 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi. i am new to the forum and i have a question. I have an 03 altima that everyonce in a while will not start. I hear the starter winding but it will not start. I have to take the key out and wait a minute or two and then try it again. Is this the starter going bad? If it is is this something i can replace myself? Thanks for your help.

Pete


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Pete, can you post a video (with sound of course) of this problem? You can post it on Youtube or link a facebook vid etc...
Starting issues are numerous and hard to translate into text.

Try getting one of the gauges as well as one under the hood if you can't hear the engine well from the cockpit.


----------



## petea1316 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok will do. Thanks


----------

